# croaker free fishing



## mikeb84 (Apr 7, 2010)

Im about tired of everytime I look at all these new guides web pages and in most of there pics there is a croaker bucket or the fish has a croaker soaking rig hanging out of his mouth. All these guys go out a couple wknds and catch some quality fish and so they get it in there head that they can do this for a living. The next week they are signed up for class to get their captains license and have a 50k boat on order. What is going to happen when they outlaw croakers? We will see in the boats for sale section all these guys boats because they cant get any trips because there clients have been so unhappy not catching fish. There will most likely be a black market on croakers when they are outlawed so these guys can catch fish to be able to make their payments on there boats. To all you guides trying to make it on the croaker bandwagon, STICK TO YOUR DAY JOB because the wheels are not going to be on the croaker bandwagon much longer.


----------



## Ahill (Aug 3, 2007)

croaker threads should be placed in the Bungle in the Jungle...


----------



## El Ahogo (Mar 14, 2010)

can you "TROLL" with croaker?


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

Ahill said:


> croaker threads should be placed in the Bungle in the Jungle...


YEP!!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

mikeb84 said:


> Im about tired of everytime I look at all these new guides web pages and in most of there pics there is a croaker bucket or the fish has a croaker soaking rig hanging out of his mouth. All these guys go out a couple wknds and catch some quality fish and so they get it in there head that they can do this for a living. The next week they are signed up for class to get their captains license and have a 50k boat on order. What is going to happen when they outlaw croakers? We will see in the boats for sale section all these guys boats because they cant get any trips because there clients have been so unhappy not catching fish. There will most likely be a black market on croakers when they are outlawed so these guys can catch fish to be able to make their payments on there boats. To all you guides trying to make it on the croaker bandwagon, STICK TO YOUR DAY JOB because the wheels are not going to be on the croaker bandwagon much longer.


Maybe one of the "croaker soakin guides" will let you run their boat for them.....http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=290038


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

:rybka: pop corn and beer time!!


----------



## mikeb84 (Apr 7, 2010)

I wouldn't run trips for someone who fishes with croaker. I will not let anyone on my boat with them nor do I have a livewell on my boat for them. The older guys know what I mean by this post. I have watched some older guides who stayed booked as much as they wanted to run trips get pretty much ran out of town in Matagorda by these new so called guides who running croaker soaking adventures. Everyone who makes a joke about it are most likely guilty of this so thats why they make jokes. Croaker Free Fishing for Texas


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

WOW...What were you bashing on your first two posts? !troll!


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Being that I'm someone who only get to fish saltwater 2 or 3 times a year, until I find a more effective way to guarantee that I can take a few tasty morsels home with me, I'll use croaker for bait. (Can I come up with a cool club name too? Maybe Croaker Soakers Anonymous, or Croakers Unlimited?)

I Got it!!!

Coastal Croaker-Soaker Association


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

mikeb84 said:


> I wouldn't run trips for someone who fishes with croaker. I will not let anyone on my boat with them nor do I have a livewell on my boat for them. The older guys know what I mean by this post. I have watched some older guides who stayed booked as much as they wanted to run trips get pretty much ran out of town in Matagorda by these new so called guides who running croaker soaking adventures. Everyone who makes a joke about it are most likely guilty of this so thats why they make jokes. Croaker Free Fishing for Texas


I cannot imagine why someone hasn't snatched you up yet to run their guide service.

:rotfl:


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

mikeb84 said:


> I wouldn't run trips for someone who fishes with croaker. I will not let anyone on my boat with them nor do I have a livewell on my boat for them. The older guys know what I mean by this post. I have watched some older guides who stayed booked as much as they wanted to run trips get pretty much ran out of town in Matagorda by these new so called guides who running croaker soaking adventures. Everyone who makes a joke about it are most likely guilty of this so thats why they make jokes. Croaker Free Fishing for Texas


You are an idiot. You make no sense and your grammar sucks. If they outlaw croaker they should outlaw all live bait.


----------



## mikeb84 (Apr 7, 2010)

i knew all u croaker soakers would have something to say. They must have been out of croakers so no fishing today


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

HGX_Fisherman said:


> Being that I'm someone who only get to fish saltwater 2 or 3 times a year, until I find a more cost-effective way to guarantee that I can take a few tasty morsels home with me, I'll use croaker for bait. (Can I come up with a cool club name too? Maybe Croaker Soakers Anonymous, or Croakers Unlimited?)
> 
> I Got it!!!
> 
> Coastal Croaker-Soaker Association


Aren't croakers already soaked? Dry croakers don't work too well.

How about "Croaker Jokers" or "How Much for that Croaker in the Window?"


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

:bounce:


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

mikeb84 said:


> i knew all u croaker soakers would have something to say. They must have been out of croakers so no fishing today


I named my dog "Croaker", I'll have you know. My first born was named "Popper" already and he doesn't work. At least the dog works.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

DMC said:


> Aren't croakers already soaked? Dry croakers don't work too well.
> 
> How about "Croaker Jokers" or "How Much for that Croaker in the Window?"


Aw, dang, I forgot about that...ummm, well how about I call it Croaker Hookers? :rotfl:

And croaker don't cost much, just a three dollar box of frozen shrimp from Academy...catch all you want right off the wall at Seawolf. And I like the suggestions, Croaker Jokers works, I'm a bit of a cut-up sometimes. But, I think I'm going to go with

I Fish For Fish Not For 'Sport' Association.

:texasflag


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

HGX_Fisherman said:


> Being that I'm someone who only get to fish saltwater 2 or 3 times a year, until I find a more effective way to guarantee that I can take a few tasty morsels home with me, I'll use croaker for bait. (Can I come up with a cool club name too? Maybe Croaker Soakers Anonymous, or Croakers Unlimited?)
> 
> I Got it!!!
> 
> Coastal Croaker-Soaker Association


YOU OBVIOUSLY CAN'T READ... :help: HE IS TALKING ABOUT THE GUIDES WHO USE CROAKER AS THEIR ONLY MEANS TO CATCHING FISH... :wink: NEXT TIME WHEN YOU READ CLOSE YOUR TYPING SIDE OF YOUR BRAIN AND OPEN UP YOUR INTELLECTUAL SIDE, SO YOU CAN UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU ARE READING... :biggrin:


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

TX HOOKSETTER said:


> YOU OBVIOUSLY CAN'T READ... :help: HE IS TALKING ABOUT THE GUIDES WHO USE CROAKER AS THEIR ONLY MEANS TO CATCHING FISH... :wink: NEXT TIME WHEN YOU READ CLOSE YOUR TYPING SIDE OF YOUR BRAIN AND OPEN UP YOUR INTELLECTUAL SIDE, SO YOU CAN UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU ARE READING... :biggrin:


He stated he wondered what would happen when they outlawed Croakers. Well, obviously if they ban Croaker it would affect casual fisherman as well, not just guides.

So my p.o.v. stands, apparently the intellectual side of my brain still plays well with others. :biggrin:


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I wonder if they use Croaker Smoker Rods on those charters?


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

fishingcacher said:


> I wonder if they use Croaker Smoker Rods on those charters?


I can't believe I didn't think of that one!!!

Maybe they just call them hi-vis!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

If you become bitter about a hobby because people don't do it the same way you do, maybe you should find a new hobby. Or in this case a new line of work.
BTW I'm not a guide or a croaker soaker...47.5% live shrimp, 47.5% arties, 5% piggies. Nothing wrong with using croakers - it's legal, I just don't use them. They die too quickly.

Sometimes people go out, kick back, use live bait, hang out with friends, drink beer. Sometimes people go out, grind, wade, drift etc with arties.

Sorry for feeding the troll.


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey another croaker bashing thread!!! Alright, here we go again....lol.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Ahill said:


> croaker threads should be placed in the Bungle in the Jungle...


it's already full of snakes and politicians and it's hard enough to tell the difference between them as it is. 

mr. mikeb84, please see rule 8
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/faq.php so you don't whine when I ban you for this silliness.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Mont said:


> it's already full of snakes and politicians and it's hard enough to tell the difference between them as it is.
> 
> mr. mikeb84, please see rule 8
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/faq.php so you don't whine when I ban you for this silliness.


You could throw in rules 10 and 17 too....just sayin'...


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> If you become bitter about a hobby because people don't do it the same way you do, maybe you should find a new hobby. Or in this case a new line of work.
> BTW I'm not a guide or a croaker soaker...47.5% live shrimp, 47.5% arties, 5% piggies. Nothing wrong with using croakers - it's legal, I just don't use them. They die too quickly.
> 
> Sometimes people go out, kick back, use live bait, hang out with friends, drink beer. Sometimes people go out, grind, wade, drift etc with arties.
> ...


RIGHT ON!!!

Mont,

Can you make it so I can give more green to El Capitan? He 100% has the right mindset!!


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't mind the bashing and I'll use whatever the CUSTOMER wants to use, even if it's the kitchen sink! LOL!


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

mikeb84 said:


> What is going to happen when they outlaw croakers?


No problem dude ....

When they ban croaker I'll build the first croaker ranch. And I'm going to use a 'high fence.' People can come to my croaker ranch and fish for protein feed croaker. In fact I'll send 'em a bunch of pictures of croakers they want to catch, and I'll have it all lined up for 'em. I'll be the first canned croaker rancher in Texas.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

007 said:


> You could throw in rules 10 and 17 too....just sayin'...


sshhh, you are going to scare him off. 4 posts and 4 rules broken, the boy is on a roll. Besides, camp is fun!


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

mikeb84 said:


> What is going to happen when they outlaw croakers? We will see in the boats for sale section all these guys boats because they cant get any trips because there clients have been so unhappy not catching fish.


I don't think outlawing croaker is going to slow the guides down too much. Many of the guides down here in the ULM switch to Piggy Perch this time of year because the croakers are getting too big for bait. Piggies are about as effective as croakers because they grunt just like a croaker and that seems to attract the trout.


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

......................where was that FULL BOX of Crayons and BIG CHIEF tablet???



mikeb84 said:


> i knew all u croaker soakers would have something to say. They must have been out of croakers so no fishing today


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

WoW!!! That was quick!!....infraction time


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Mr 84....I think P.E.T.A. has a place for you..... I guess all of us arent quite as an accomplished fisher person as you....So, thats why we croaker soakers love to fish with them... Viva La Croaker!!! till my dying day!


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

HGX_Fisherman said:


> Being that I'm someone who only get to fish saltwater 2 or 3 times a year, until I find a more effective way to guarantee that I can take a few tasty morsels home with me, I'll use croaker for bait. (Can I come up with a cool club name too? Maybe Croaker Soakers Anonymous, or Croakers Unlimited?)
> 
> I Got it!!!
> 
> Coastal Croaker-Soaker Association


Where can I send my application:doowapsta


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> You could throw in rules 10 and 17 too....just sayin'...


 Dang it! Mr Stir stick himself stirring it up again,, image that!!! :rotfl:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Hater! 

Thats why you only have 3 post and 1 infraction.......get over it cry babysad2sm


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> Where can I send my application:doowapsta


hahahaha.. I am in too...:walkingsm


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

I dont use bait just because I have the attention span of a goldfish. Ill get bored and fiddle with stuff around the boat, or talk so much everyone would throw me overboard. 

With that being said, croaker soaking is not a sure fire way to slay fish. You still have to be in'em to win'em. Most of your hot croaker soaking guides could probably do just as well if they had someone chunkin arties. They still know how to find fish just as well as any other guide. Just easier for customers, or on days that there just aint no bite, which we all know does happen, at least the customers can catch something even if it is hardheads and gaftops.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

ZenDaddy said:


> No problem dude ....
> 
> When they ban croaker I'll build the first croaker ranch. And I'm going to use a 'high fence.' People can come to my croaker ranch and fish for protein feed croaker. In fact I'll send 'em a bunch of pictures of croakers they want to catch, and I'll have it all lined up for 'em. I'll be the first canned croaker rancher in Texas.


I would like to go ahead and book a trip on the croaker ranch...will you have top drives on your boats? What about shoreline burning?


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a better idea lets not ban croaker soakers lets ban this guy from 2cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!wow what a hater!!! ban his arse Mont!!!! we dont need people like that on 2cool. He acts like he is an awesome guide himself when he obviously doesnt know anything about being a guide at all by his terrible attitude and the way he represents himself as a new 2cooler on our forum. I will inform him here and now!!! being a guide is not about just going out and catching a box of fish. It is (in my opinion) a service industry where you entertain people on your boat for a day. That means you are courteous and kind and nice and do everything you can to make sure they have a good time. This guy wouldnt know how to be nice to anyone with that attitude. Having guys that throw arties and are great fishermen only happens 1 out of every 4 to 6 trips if that. what are you going to do: hand a 6 year old a baitcaster and show him how to cast and work an artificial. get real man!! You have to entertain your customers the best way you can depending on their skill level. If it is a couple of 6 year old kids then you are going to anchor up over panfish and soak dead shrimp on the bottom and catch hardheads and croakers. Should that be banned also. Maybe we should just ban fishing altogether and join PETA. GET THIS MORON OFF OF OUR FORUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

but... I don't soak croaks. :


----------



## FRAYEDKNOT (Dec 30, 2004)

They didn't outlaw my sub-woofer in the hull and "Sounds of the Wild Croaker" CD while I was away did they? Hope not. Then I'll have to buy "Grunt of the Grunt".


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Well u dont have to worry about me using croakers for bait because im a potlicker and I use dead squid on the bottom and catch croakers and hardheads all day long.:headknock


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I once used a Mud Shark.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Could be this is the rude guide everyones been bashing. What a turd.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

garybryan said:


> Could be this is the rude guide everyones been bashing. What a turd.


Dude did mention Matty... hope he hasn't had any ramp rage lately, or bumped into anyone's boat?


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

*Croaker Soakin"*

Hey It's fishin", just keep a few!


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Some people.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow! Always good to have an expert show up and teach us all the right way to do things.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

garybryan said:


> Could be this is the rude guide everyones been bashing. What a turd.





ossnap said:


> Dude did mention Matty... hope he hasn't had any ramp rage lately, or bumped into anyone's boat?


Not the same dude...the cranky ole fart WAS a guide....this dude is just 26 and has years of experience on the water.


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

Its really nobody's business what someone else uses for bait.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Rebelsharker said:


> Its really nobody's business what someone else uses for bait.


Well said! To each his own. As long as it is legal... no need to complain.


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Its funny how these yahoos think everytime you throw Croaker you automatically catch a 4 man limit...LOL..... There have more times I can remember that I have soaked Croaker all day and caught 3 trout!!!! Like all fishing they need to be feeding and in the area. Its not a fool proof system. This guy says thats all theses guides do is throw croaker... Ummmm What about in the winter?????? Croakers are only good for a 4 to 5 month stretch


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

So this is probably a regular on the board using a fake name to express an opinion because they cant catch fish......


saltwatersensations said:


> Hater!
> 
> Thats why you only have 3 post and 1 infraction.......get over it cry babysad2sm


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

I went to lake conroe with 2 Dozen Croaker and look what I caught..... the trout just saw the Croaker and Bam just moved in


----------



## the wood man (Sep 14, 2006)

mikeb84 said:


> Im about tired of everytime I look at all these new guides web pages and in most of there pics there is a croaker bucket or the fish has a croaker soaking rig hanging out of his mouth. All these guys go out a couple wknds and catch some quality fish and so they get it in there head that they can do this for a living. The next week they are signed up for class to get their captains license and have a 50k boat on order. What is going to happen when they outlaw croakers? We will see in the boats for sale section all these guys boats because they cant get any trips because there clients have been so unhappy not catching fish. There will most likely be a black market on croakers when they are outlawed so these guys can catch fish to be able to make their payments on there boats. To all you guides trying to make it on the croaker bandwagon, STICK TO YOUR DAY JOB because the wheels are not going to be on the croaker bandwagon much longer.


Bro. there are a lot of us out here who are with you. So a little moral support. I dont know if you are just trying to stir the pot but let me ask why is hunting doves over a baited field illegal? Why is hunting deer with a spotlight illegal? Both methods are more effective--right? But they are not sporting I guess would be the answer. The croaker soaker says that the most effective way to put fish in the box is the way to go. That is why the guides use them.I maintain that fishing has become more and more a sport( as evidenced by this site and numerous fishing mags) and that is why I use artificial even though I know I could probably put more big trout in the box using croaker. So it should not be about the most effective way to be a fish hog--in my opinion.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

hes just mad because he doesnt have a livewell on his boat, but thats ok because i have 2 and ill puts yours in there for you

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## corkyboy10 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Croaker*

Mikeb84 I wish you would say something about me having croaker on my boat at the boat ramp. I really dont think you would get to fish that day dip ****.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

What is the best way to rig and fish croaker?


----------



## ziploc (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't fish with bait.But if the lady's are on the H2O,They do.and i don't fish..I'am the deck hand.My 2 cts.Why do folks care what other folks fish with.We fished with corn when i was a little man.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

It is much easier to drink bear while soaking Croaker...Just Saying


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

Doubleover said:


> It is much easier to drink bear while soaking Croaker...Just Saying


It would be hard to drink BEAR anytime.


----------



## canam502 (Apr 28, 2010)

*croaker soaker*

left over croaker make great chum :fishy:


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

mikeb84 said:


> What is going to happen when they outlaw croakers?


Outlawing croakers would be like trying to outlaw roaches.....just is not going to happen.


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

i swear i dont know what the big fuss is all about......i think its these eliteists or however you spell it kinda like the guys that will pay 10,000 bucks for a freaking deer lease that us commonors should be just like them and spend all that money for horns or not fish with croakers so we can make up for the lack of endowment...well i for one dont like spending 3,000 a year for boat payments and storage and insurance and fuel to go out and catch just for the sake of catching....i usually keep what i catch and if you dont like it kiss my arse


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*croakers*



mikeb84 said:


> Im about tired of everytime I look at all these new guides web pages and in most of there pics there is a croaker bucket or the fish has a croaker soaking rig hanging out of his mouth. All these guys go out a couple wknds and catch some quality fish and so they get it in there head that they can do this for a living. The next week they are signed up for class to get their captains license and have a 50k boat on order. What is going to happen when they outlaw croakers? We will see in the boats for sale section all these guys boats because they cant get any trips because there clients have been so unhappy not catching fish. There will most likely be a black market on croakers when they are outlawed so these guys can catch fish to be able to make their payments on there boats. To all you guides trying to make it on the croaker bandwagon, STICK TO YOUR DAY JOB because the wheels are not going to be on the croaker bandwagon much longer.


 I am so glad that you are so concerned with us guides wellfair Mikeb but we have it covered when they outlaw the croaks we will just follow you to the spots that work with plastics an BS! LMAO


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

truckin_angler said:


> i swear i dont know what the big fuss is all about......i think its these eliteists or however you spell it kinda like the guys that will pay 10,000 bucks for a freaking deer lease that us commonors should be just like them and spend all that money for horns or not fish with croakers so we can make up for the lack of endowment...well i for one dont like spending 3,000 a year for boat payments and storage and insurance and fuel to go out and catch just for the sake of catching....i usually keep what i catch and if you dont like it kiss my arse


I'm a commoner and I still say....HUH??


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

Where's the hate corky's thread . Wow, now we hate croaker? I'm an artie guy, but fish what you want, it's still a free country (or is it?)

OOPS, popcorn ready gotta go.

Happy Fishin'
chicken


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

This past Saturday I was using soft plastics and my wife was fishing with croakers. I could not get a bite and she landed this. Yep, I re-rigged for croakers!


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

yawn


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Rebelsharker said:


> It would be hard to drink BEAR anytime.


Easy just drink Coors. Bears pee in the stream and they make beer out of it.
I'm Hi+ jacking sorry.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Did this guy just show up start a bunch of **** and sit back and watch? I use whatever I can catch fish with. Mostly plastics but now I am thinking if all I need is croaker and a 50k boat I am going to become a guide.


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

chapman53559 said:


> Easy just drink Coors. Bears pee in the stream and they make beer out of it.
> I'm Hi+ jacking sorry.


At least its as cold as the Rockies.


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

Rebelsharker said:


> It would be hard to drink BEAR anytime.


LMAO, can i get one of those BEARS... please? We got you double, and no it is not easy. We usually fish croaks when wading, catch more than sitting in the boat. And YES guides who use croakers CHOOSE to accomodate different groups. Not saying anything is wrong with that but the guides who CHOOSE to use only arties are usually wiser and know where to find bigger and better fish! Personally I grind it out all the time just to find that tug on the line because I LOVE THE OUTDOORS!!! Yeah I soak croakers, but the other 8 to 9 months you'll find me paddling my kayak, in the dead of winter, to GOD knows where just to find a few fish. (And most of the time only God, a knowledgable fisherman and (Darwin to be politically correct) know where the fish are)


----------



## ceaster1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Maybe Mike84 can meet Capt. Live Bait Specialist at the boat ramp so we can watch the Capt. shove his 7'6'' american rodsmith up his arse


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

**** croaker soaking guides scum of the bay system..... Clint!!!!! LOL


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a funny story about croakers.

My brother is an arty chunker 100% won't touch live bait. He and I were fishing together him with arty's, me with croaker. About half an hour in we have a double hook up. He reels in a 16" trout and I've got a 23" trout. A few minutes later we double again, this time HE has a 22" and mine's not even a keeper at 14 1/2".

Just goes to show you, it's not as much the bait as it is the luck of the draw. He did outfish me, 5 keepers to 3, and I definitely won on the beer count, but we both had a lot of fun and that was all that mattered. So count me in as a member of the Beer Drinkin', Croaker Soakin', Lazy Weekend Fishermen Anonymous Support Group.

:biggrin:

Cheers to everyone on here who's talking about FISHING. Doesn't matter if its arty's, shrimp, or croakers, fishing is a privilege and I count my blessings any time I can make it on the water.
:cheers:


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Probably not something you want to brag about on an internet forum......not the craoker part but the multiple limits is uncalled for


mud minner said:


> I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Went out Sunday caught my ten, met my wife at the dock and unloaded them went and caught ten more, unloaded them and went back out but could only find 8 the last time.......ALLLLLLLLL ON CROAKER in the surf going west out of the matagorda jetties


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

saltaholic said:


> Probably not something you want to brag about on an internet forum......not the craoker part but the multiple limits is uncalled for


X2


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

dont be bashin all the guides for tryin to make a living. If there is a way to make your job easier wouldnt u take it to. Ive fished with croakers plenty of times and there has been many times when i only caught just 2 or 3 trout. You have to be in the right spot to catch fish period. Just because the croaker soakers leave the dock at 8 and have there limit by 9 doesnt mean u gotta hate..that leaves the rest of the day they can sit back and knock down a few cold ones


----------



## abreyes28 (Jan 6, 2009)

mikeb84 said:


> Im about tired of everytime I look at all these new guides web pages and in most of there pics there is a croaker bucket or the fish has a croaker soaking rig hanging out of his mouth. All these guys go out a couple wknds and catch some quality fish and so they get it in there head that they can do this for a living. The next week they are signed up for class to get their captains license and have a 50k boat on order. What is going to happen when they outlaw croakers? We will see in the boats for sale section all these guys boats because they cant get any trips because there clients have been so unhappy not catching fish. There will most likely be a black market on croakers when they are outlawed so these guys can catch fish to be able to make their payments on there boats. To all you guides trying to make it on the croaker bandwagon, STICK TO YOUR DAY JOB because the wheels are not going to be on the croaker bandwagon much longer.


Dude, Just chill. Fishing is supposed to be fun, no matter how you do it (Legally). Life's too short, enjoy and be happy.:cheers:


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

IMHO - TPW&D needs to do their job and reduce the trout limits while there are still fish to protect.

Charles


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

So why should the guy that only gets to fish once a month have to suffer and keep less because of everyone else? Lowering the limit for everyone would not be fair, I work hard to provide for my family and that limits my time on the water but when I get out I like to fill the freezer so I can eat fish until the next time I get to go....
Truthfully an internet argument wont get anybody anywhere.....if the trout numbers were in danger TPWD would have already lowered the limit.


fishsmart said:


> IMHO - TPW&D needs to do their job and reduce the trout limits while there are still fish to protect.
> 
> Charles


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

My observations: Croaker fisherman are a sensitive group.:biggrin:


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

saltaholic said:


> Probably not something you want to brag about on an internet forum......not the craoker part but the multiple limits is uncalled for


I think he may have been pulling your leg. Throwing a wrench into a croaker thread.


----------



## TXDAWGFAN (Jun 16, 2010)

Man do I feel bad...the last time I fished in the bay I bought a bunch of live croakers and never caught a single fish on them.....I know I'm new to this but I must really suck


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> I think he may have been pulling your leg. Throwing a wrench into a croaker thread.


Atleast someone gets it!

Myself and two other people did catch 28 trout and a red though in the surf Sunday on croaker:biggrin:


----------



## slabseaker (Dec 7, 2009)

I have used them in the past a few times and never really had any luck. I guess you have to be in the right spot at the right time. I perfer live shrimps and a popping cork or arties myself. but dont have a prob with using them or the guides. the guides have to do what ever it takes to get fish in the boat for there clients and dont blame them. I have fished with several over the years and never use them. I know one in mata who is against it all together and has protested it on his site and is a arty man stricly.I dont know what the big deal is. I agree with Cpt Mullet 100% . good going cpt. great rssponce. especialy like you said when you have people that cant throw arties and are to young or old....way to go.....you do what you have to do to catch fish. as long as its legal...good luck to everyone. hope to hit it this weekend...SS


----------



## ClayExplorer21 (Jul 19, 2010)

mud minner said:


> I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Went out Sunday caught my ten, met my wife at the dock and unloaded them went and caught ten more, unloaded them and went back out but could only find 8 the last time.......ALLLLLLLLL ON CROAKER in the surf going west out of the matagorda jetties


I am artifical user but will throw live when my wife or kids are on the boat. To each his own...... But people like this guy is why so many people get upset he is not being sportsman like in keeping all those fish I catch quit a few fish but only keep what I can eat quickly no point in stocking up I like it fresh.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

ClayExplorer21 said:


> mud minner said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE IT!!!
> ...


Me thinks he was just trolling.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

from mikeb84's profile
All my fish are caught on artificial. There is not a single pic of trout caught on a croaker here. Croaker fisherman are not real fisherman.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

ClayExplorer21 said:


> I am artifical user but will throw live when my wife or kids are on the boat. To each his own...... But people like this guy is why so many people get upset he is not being sportsman like in keeping all those fish I catch quit a few fish but only keep what I can eat quickly no point in stocking up I like it fresh.


well I personally vote for you as sportsman of the year!:cheers:


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Who gives a big rats *** what somebody else fishes with. Maybe we need a whiner of the year trophy.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Croaker*

Nope, they can't ban croaker for bait but they can easily put a minimum size on them say something like 10-12 inches. Then we will not be having these conversations. I would not be shocked if this did not happen in the next five years.

Remember it is not the bait that is the problem it is the person using it!

Gater


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

*Arties Vs. Croaker*

Hey, I like to eat fish alot so I use live bait. I always outfish artie fishermen, each and everytime. Artie fishermen, the way I look at it is if you want to jerk and twitch your rod, go ahead.  Me, I like to catch and eat fish.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Doubleover said:


> What is the best way to rig and fish croaker?


 good question. I never use them but I will now!

Eat croaker if they are too big to fish with. :brew:

To the OP with the new burn handle, nice work tard


----------



## bsartor (Oct 29, 2005)

Chris9681 said:


> I went to lake conroe with 2 Dozen Croaker and look what I caught..... the trout just saw the Croaker and Bam just moved in


the one highlight to this stupid thread


----------



## Matthew DeMaet (May 19, 2010)

*lol troll WIN*

Isnt croker fishing just a basic model for capitalism? Lets discuss this in detail gentlemen.


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd be happy to just catch the croaker...


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Chris9681 said:


> I went to lake conroe with 2 Dozen Croaker and look what I caught..... the trout just saw the Croaker and Bam just moved in


Did you catch'em in the Lake Conroe surf? Was the water trout green???


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

*Need beer money*



mud minner said:


> I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Went out Sunday caught my ten, met my wife at the dock and unloaded them went and caught ten more, unloaded them and went back out but could only find 8 the last time.......ALLLLLLLLL ON CROAKER in the surf going west out of the matagorda jetties


Do you fish for beer(bear) $ ?:brew::spineyes:


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

my .02 on croaker fishing...

i will never use croaker (croaker is plural for croaker, not croakers...). ever. in my mind, throwing arties all day is alot more sporting than chunkin' croaker all day. i'm set in my ways and that's that.

however, if someone wants to come in and soak the croak, i have no beef with that. it's legal. what i do have beef with is when someone who uses croaker (any kind of bait really) looks down upon me and says that i'm stupid for fishing with arties all day. we have different ways of fishing, i understand that... and this is not a 'whos got the biggest balls' kinda deal. it's a fact that trout eat croaker, so it makes sense that if you fish with croaker, you'll catch trout (or reds or flounder or whatever). in my mind, i would much rather fool the fish, rather than feed them. it's more sporting in my mind, but there we go again, i have no beef with people who soak bait all day. 

in a nutshell, people will use croaker until it is banned, and i honestly don't see that happening anytime soon (think of this in a fiscal way). croaker bring in money to the fishing industry of whom we all love and support. plus, if people didn't use croaker, there would be a shortage of your favorite lures. 

do what you want, as long as it's legal... there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

So let me summarize the thread, if you soak croaker in beer and fish in Lake Conroe you will catch more specs???


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

HGX_Fisherman said:


> Being that I'm someone who only get to fish saltwater 2 or 3 times a year, until I find a more effective way to guarantee that I can take a few tasty morsels home with me, I'll use croaker for bait. (Can I come up with a cool club name too? Maybe Croaker Soakers Anonymous, or Croakers Unlimited?)
> 
> I Got it!!!
> 
> Coastal Croaker-Soaker Association


you make the shirts and I'll buy a couple!'

too many elitist snobs in fishing too if you ask me. Getting be about as bad as politics


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

*SO........................WHAT'S FOR LUNCH?????????? Debating has awaken the tapeworm! How about a Can-wich??*


----------



## Reel Drag (Jun 12, 2010)

I use croaker, run shorelines, and eat everything I catch of legal size. Even trout over 25".


----------



## guiness (May 9, 2005)

Been in El Paso on work for a day and come back to this. What in the wide world of sports is happening? Who cares what the other guy is fishing with. Its his/her boat, his/her taxed water, his/her taxed license. So let him/her have a good day on the water. Whatever you can legally take a fish with should be up to you. Toooo much management of my fishing anyway. Losen up the drawers and have a great day on the water. Those folks in El Paso aren't.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

next it will be hooks....

those that use treble hooks have an unfair advantage

or even using hooks at all......we have to find a non-lethal way of catching fish so as not to hurt the fish should it need to be released....sounds like a group i've heard of










I use croaker, shrimp, squid, arties, crickets, grubs, even used blood worms growing up.....

I am a fisherman and i will use what ever fools the fish into getting on my line and in my boat. We eat what we keep and release if we dont plan on eating it.


----------



## guiness (May 9, 2005)

Your on it Surf Ox. I do believe those are all legal.


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

Been off the radar for a couple weeks and was shocked to see a croaker thread on 2cool.....Not. 
Great 3rd post
I plan to be anchored on Hanna's sometime in the near future with Croakers and Tecate.

Cheers


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

corykj said:


> my .02 on croaker fishing...
> 
> i will never use croaker (croaker is plural for croaker, not croakers...). ever. in my mind, throwing arties all day is alot more sporting than chunkin' croaker all day. i'm set in my ways and that's that.
> 
> ...


so when (im assuming you do) you hunt do you only walk and stalk or set up a tree stand on a known game trail.....i would bet that you hunt over a pile of corn like most...thats not too sporty is it?.....now ME, this year I want to get a number 5 kahle hook and put a piece of corn on it and hide it in the pile of corn that i throw out and when i feel the "thump" I'll let it run with it and get it in its guts and set back on it and reel it on in


----------



## VinnysquidTX (Jul 23, 2009)

Awesome thread. Talk about stirring the pot! LOL


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Ah HA!*



TioJaime said:


> This past Saturday I was using soft plastics and my wife was fishing with croakers. I could not get a bite and she landed this. Yep, I re-rigged for croakers!
> 
> View attachment 304648


EWWWWWWW you just gave up your spot with that pic. I'm goin there in the morning............WITH croaker!


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

I like to use croaker, but I don't buy them...I like to catch my own. I've found that small pieces of speckled trout usually do the trick.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

cuz fish taste better


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

had a guy tell me one time. "Some people just shouldn't ever open their mouth"
I think this guy is one of them. Fishing is just about the last sport that all people can
enjoy in the outdoors, and take something home from it, and he wants to ban a "method". Sounds like another group of liberals that I know, ban it all out of existence once piece at a time. Why can't people see, that if we give em one method, they just go for the next one in line.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

mud minner said:


> so when (im assuming you do) you hunt do you only walk and stalk or set up a tree stand on a known game trail.....i would bet that you hunt over a pile of corn like most...thats not too sporty is it?.....now ME, this year I want to get a number 5 kahle hook and put a piece of corn on it and hide it in the pile of corn that i throw out and when i feel the "thump" I'll let it run with it and get it in its guts and set back on it and reel it on in


in all honesty, i'm not a good shot at all. cynoscion and twitch-twitch pause (on here on the forum) can validate that. so, i don't hunt deer much, if any. i will hunt during dove season (and i'm not really good at that either) or shoot the random hog or coyote on the ranch, but then again, i'm not much of a shot. if i did hunt on a more regular basis, i would prefer to stalk or rattle in deer.

besides, (call me an elitist or whatever... i could really give a sh!t less), i fish for sport first and foremost. sure, i will take a few fish home here and there because i like to eat them, but 9/10 times, i would rather hunt for a big trout and get skunked than catch 50 dinks. take that for what it's worth...


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

bigpun91 said:


> cuz fish taste better


EWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Maybe the jealous croaker guy could go here..... http://www.goveg.com/order.asp


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

gater said:


> Nope, they can't ban croaker for bait but they can easily put a minimum size on them say something like 10-12 inches. Then we will not be having these conversations. I would not be shocked if this did not happen in the next five years.
> 
> Remember it is not the bait that is the problem it is the person using it!
> 
> Gater


Cool a new CCA initiative! sad3sm


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

I used to fish strictly 100% arti and look what happened to me!

Now only live bait till the other arm catches up!


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

capt mullet said:


> I have a better idea lets not ban croaker soakers lets ban this guy from 2cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!wow what a hater!!! ban his arse Mont!!!! we dont need people like that on 2cool. He acts like he is an awesome guide himself when he obviously doesnt know anything about being a guide at all by his terrible attitude and the way he represents himself as a new 2cooler on our forum. I will inform him here and now!!! being a guide is not about just going out and catching a box of fish. It is (in my opinion) a service industry where you entertain people on your boat for a day. That means you are courteous and kind and nice and do everything you can to make sure they have a good time. This guy wouldnt know how to be nice to anyone with that attitude. Having guys that throw arties and are great fishermen only happens 1 out of every 4 to 6 trips if that. what are you going to do: hand a 6 year old a baitcaster and show him how to cast and work an artificial. get real man!! You have to entertain your customers the best way you can depending on their skill level. If it is a couple of 6 year old kids then you are going to anchor up over panfish and soak dead shrimp on the bottom and catch hardheads and croakers. Should that be banned also. Maybe we should just ban fishing altogether and join PETA. GET THIS MORON OFF OF OUR FORUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And one of the people in question pops his head out quick...and starts to belittle the original poster with name calling? Guess i'll stoop to that level too....

You're a guide right? I see you post up on the boards every day about your dead shrimp trips, with 50 hard heads, 30 stingrays, 10 sharks, 2 rat reds, and an unidentified. I see that you TYPICALLY do these trips with the young ones...or do you just use it as a cop out on the days when the croaker aren't available? Cabelas should think about starting a trash tourney...you'd be in the money every week. You see what you're doing to our future anglers? Poisoning their fishing habits and making them lazy on the water and making them think that soakin some meat is the only way to catch a fish. Way to pass on the tradition.

Call me a artificial snob, but i've walked on the dark side before and i've seen the light. Hell i did the croaker thing one time, and i felt so **** bad for those fish that i never did it again. There's no sport to it, there's no skill or effort involved. By some bait, go sit in a seasonal haunt of a trout, and go to filling to cooler. Man...doesn't it feel good to poke your chest out at the cleaning tables or on the other hand...the internet forums. I'm gonna ask my 9 year old nephew today if he'd like to get his captains license and start running trips...because even he could put people on fish with a croaker/piggy. It's not hard folks, keep fishing with those blinders on keep thinking that you're not hurting our trout populations.

Especially to all of you "guides".

Regards,
The Guide


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Question of the day...

Do people that catch a limit of fish on meat feel the same sense of accomplishment as if he caught them on artifical?

I hope not


----------



## Reel Drag (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes, it takes skills with both. I have fished with people who tear fish up with lures, you give them a rod and reel with bait and they do not do as well. They can not wait to let the fish take the bait. As soon as the feel the littlest bump they try to set the hook. I use what ever works at the time. I always have my cast net.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

stick to shrimp they poke you less than croaker


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

GHSmacker said:


> Question of the day...
> 
> Do people that catch a limit of fish on meat feel the same sense of accomplishment as if he caught them on artifical?
> 
> I hope not


yes..................does not matter how you pick the blonde up at the bar, the guy who "catches" her wins!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

GHSmacker said:


> Question of the day...
> 
> Do people that catch a limit of fish on meat feel the same sense of accomplishment as if he caught them on artifical?
> 
> I hope not


Come on now bud...

Why does it matter? A good bit of people that go with guides have no idea what to do on their own. Think they have the patience to throw arties at trout all day in the hot sun? What about the 80 year old man or the 5 year old kid? And we aren't talking about people that have been in a boat tossing assassins since they were 3. We are talking about your typical every-day American. They should be every bit as proud of that fish as anyone else, croaker or not. Other people go with a guide because they want to catch fish or want to learn. Maybe they want bait or maybe they want to learn with arties.

I mean, should we exclude people from enjoying fishing and catching when some of them can't even cast? It is a learning experience. And croaker catch fish. Catching fish catches fishermen. And maybe if they get hooked they will learn to fish with the best of them eventually. Maybe they will throw live bait for awhile and then move to arties. Maybe they will stick to what they know works. Why does it matter? It doesn't.

And for the record, if I'm throwing arties and not catching anything all day after throwing my whole tackle box and my friend is catching trout left and right on live bait, you are darn right I'm going to switch to something else. Nobody likes getting skunked.

If you want to whine about trout populations getting hurt because of croaker (which even croaker guys get skunked sometimes...go figure?!), go talk to TPWD. Get them to lower the limit to 5 all across the state. I'd also like to see the gill net data and studies that say that they are currently at heightened risk right now.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

I like being poked!! I like bait, arties or whatever makes my reel scream. Could care less what I use-heck if a 9# speck takes a chunk of Hot Dog-yippee-means I get lunch and so does the fish! Dang hard to imbibe on a nice cool beverage while casting constantly.

Just a relaxed old fisherman's point of view. Like they say, as ya get older, ya revert to youth (think of diapers!!).


----------



## Wading Away (May 26, 2004)

GHSmacker said:


> Call me a artificial snob, but i've walked on the dark side before and i've seen the light. Hell i did the croaker thing one time, and i felt so **** bad for those fish that i never did it again. There's no sport to it, there's no skill or effort involved. By some bait, go sit in a seasonal haunt of a trout, and go to filling to cooler. Man...doesn't it feel good to poke your chest out at the cleaning tables or on the other hand...the internet forums. I'm gonna ask my 9 year old nephew today if he'd like to get his captains license and start running trips...because even he could put people on fish with a croaker/piggy. It's not hard folks, keep fishing with those blinders on keep thinking that you're not hurting our trout populations.
> 
> Especially to all of you "guides".
> 
> ...


Careful, there is always someone more snobbish than you are. To many fly fisherman you are a "gear chucker." This term is used with the same derision many "arty" fishermen use the term "croaker soaker."

At the end of the day, it's just fishing. I've caught them every way imaginable from dead bait off a pier to a 5 wt fly rod in the surf. I don't think the trout cared one way or the other. Neither did I. It's all fun.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

GHSmacker said:


> Question of the day...
> 
> Do people that catch a limit of fish on meat feel the same sense of accomplishment as if he caught them on artifical?
> 
> I hope not


You post the typical elitist cr#ap most of us wish to avoid on the forums. I fish with whatever legal means catches fish, and having fished with Capt. Lambert, can assure you that I had fun doing so. It was a marginal day weather wise, and the 2 guys fishing with me came 2000 miles to enjoy a day on Galveston bay. Crawl back under your self serving rock, and enjoy the darkness. "I fish with hardware, that makes me billy bad a$s". NOT Guys like you don't know the meaning of having fun.


----------

